# Support group ivf either livingston or edinburgh. Also anyone studying same time



## mrs gillespie (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if there is a support group for ivf and those on waiting list in either Livingston or Edinburgh. Also wondered if anyone is studying at same time as doing ivf as I have just started my nursing degree and due to start ivf in next few months and wondered how uni's are with getting time off for the ivf process , thanks.


----------



## KellyJervis (Sep 9, 2012)

As far as I'm aware there's no current West Lothian support groups set up, just Edinburgh


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't mean to sound un-supportive but doing a degree, especially a physically demanding on whilst undergoing ivf and possible pregnancy will be incredibly hard. Have you discussed this with your uni or college? Manny things can happen during ivf, it's emotionally draining and physically very tough. I certainly wouldn't have managed my degree at the same time.  

I understand the importance of not putting your life on hold when struggling with ttc but I really am concerned a degree at the same time is too much. 

As for support groups, edinburgh does have a group that meets every last Wednesday near murrayfield.


----------

